# Biting 6 year old



## Smiles181 (12 mo ago)

Our 13 week cockapoo keeps biting my 6 yr olds feet and legs when he walks. We are telling her no and getting her to stop my question is if I tell her to stop and she does should I reward her.


----------



## Smiles181 (12 mo ago)

Also it’s only my 6 yr old she seems to do this to she is a bit bitey with us but no where near a bad as with him. I have tried getting him to turn away from her and yelp but it doesn’t help.


----------



## Cocos mum (Feb 12, 2021)

Smiles181 said:


> Also it’s only my 6 yr old she seems to do this to she is a bit bitey with us but no where near a bad as with him. I have tried getting him to turn away from her and yelp but it doesn’t help.


Remember it well just put something in her mouth she is allowed like a tuggy or toy she'll just see it as play n remember she'll be teethin X it does get easier n yes if she stops reward her with treat X hope this helps


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

High rubber boots for indoor use is my best suggestion. That and a note posted on your fridge saying "this too shall pass!"


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

If I tried to invent a really enticing puppy toy it would be much like a six year old, fast, bouncy and unpredictable and that is why pups are much more drawn to them than adults. When pups is in bitey mode have them trailing a lead so you can easily move them away from the six year old and anticipate and call them to you before they get bitten. Indoor boots are a fab idea too - much easier for six year to be less worried and react less. At the moment I am sure it is not fun being him as he knows pup may bite him so will move faster and make himself even more of a puppy target.


----------



## Evelyn (Jul 30, 2019)

My dog does this to me when he is in play mode. It’s an invitation to play, one that’s a little bit painful! I hate to quell the puppy exuberance, so the redirect that other posters mentioned sounds great.


----------

